
Senators insist that 25Mbps is more bandwidth than anyone could need - flurpitude
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160122/05203433402/senators-whine-about-fccs-25-mbps-broadband-standard-insist-nobody-needs-that-much-bandwidth.shtml
======
flurpitude
This reddit thread discusses the donations these senators have received from
telecoms companies:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/42nia3/senators...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/42nia3/senators_whine_about_fccs_25_mbps_broadband/czbrmym)

------
daemin
For a second there I thought this was a news article about Australia.

